# wat up



## untilthen49 (Aug 30, 2007)

hay just got a mantis the other day... seems to like me chills wit me around my computer and loves his honey

just started though and damn these things are cool


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes, mantises are definitely awesome. You should get some more.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome!



> hay just got a mantis the other day...


What species of mantis?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2007)

Hard to read your post the way you spell some of the words but welcome.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah don't talk ghetto :!:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 1, 2007)

Welcome new mantid keeper!


----------



## Precious (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome!  What's he eating besides honey? Do you know what species?


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 2, 2007)

hey


----------

